

IOS 6 Safari Caching $.ajax Results - steve8918
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/12506897/ios6-safari-caching-ajax-results

======
buddydvd
Two of our iOS apps broke because of this bug. This is a huge breaking issue.
Two known workaround: 1.) appending random query value to the request URL and
2.) update the web service to set "Cache-Control: no-cache" in the response
headers for POST requests (perhaps this affects PUT and DELETE requests as
well).

~~~
barryvan
Ran into the same issue today. I'm really surprised that Apple went down this
path, as I can only imagine the havoc that it will have wreaked across the
web. I know that it's caused some serious issues in our app.

I'm also wondering why this change wasn't announced to developers by Apple
more clearly -- I can't find any mention of it in the release notes. [1]

[1]
[https://developer.apple.com/library/ios/#releasenotes/Genera...](https://developer.apple.com/library/ios/#releasenotes/General/RN-
iOSSDK-6_0/_index.html#//apple_ref/doc/uid/TP40012166)

~~~
dwj
The random query value is probably the best solution. We have had this in our
app for years, because it has been an issue in both java and IE for a long
time.

